# Mac IIci Troubleshooting Sound and Settings



## mjmonjure (Jul 25, 2012)

Hopefully there is an easy answer on my first problem.

1.) Mac IIci, system 7.1, does not remember it's control panel settings.  I can set the monitor to display in color (Apple Hi Res RGB), turn it off and it starts up back in black and white.  I am hoping this is a logic board battery, but I am not sure there is one on this logic board.

2.) No sound, yet the 32 ohm speaker measures 31.6 ohms across the connector lead which plugs into the logic board.  Is there a hidden switch somewhere or a software setting that I am missing?  When I go into sounds, moving the volume level up or down results in nothing.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 25, 2012)

Try a PRAM reset, which is the same method, even on a brand-new Mac.
Restart, while holding command-option-P and R. The command key would have a weird squiggle on the key, and an Apple icon.
You _should_ hear a boot chime sound. Even if you don't yet hear anything, continue to hold the same 4 keys. The chime should begin to sound, then repeat every few seconds while you continue to hold those keys.

The battery is the old standard Apple computer battery, and probably is dead. It's known as a 1/2 AA battery, 3.6 volt lithium battery. Take the top cover off the IIci, then release the latch for the power supply, and pull that power supply straight up out of the case. The battery holder is underneath that power supply.
Replace the battery. That, plus the PRAM reset should fix your video and sound issues.

- btw, you can easily find Apple's service manual. It shares info about the IIci, the IIcx, and also the Quadra 700, which all use the same case. Just google for Mac IIci service manual, and you should get several links.


----------



## mjmonjure (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank You!  - Tried the PRAM reset and it continues to boot up and then asks me if I want to rebuild the desktop.  I suspect the keyboard is a little flaky because if I click on any thing that requires a keyboard input, like file name, it starts inserting "3's" as if the 3 key is depressed.  Once I hit a key, it stops.  I'll order a new PRAM battery and continue trying to ZAP the PRAM to see if I can get the sound to work.


----------



## mjmonjure (Jul 25, 2012)

I noticed OWC has them here...

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/NewerTech/BAA36VPRAM/


----------



## SGilbert (Jul 25, 2012)

If you need the battery fast, Radio Shack carries them. (Likely more though!)


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 25, 2012)

You appear to have several other older Macs...
Do you have other ADB keyboards that you can try?


----------



## mjmonjure (Jul 25, 2012)

No - I am going to have to buy one, this one seems pretty bad off, came with the IIci I just received.  The others are the old phone cord types.


----------



## mjmonjure (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish I had thought of Radio Shack, already orderd the Battery from OWC.  I can live with the non-retained settings for now, just wish I could get the "Dong" going.


----------



## mjmonjure (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok - Changed the battery, that fixed the settings problem.  Got a new keyboard and zapped the PRAM, it worked properly, but didn't fix the sound.  I have another speaker coming, but I am not very optimistic.  Turns out it had a bad floppy drive too, but found a new one on e-bay.  Next step - Figure out how to get this to see my Power Mac G5 over the network so that I can copy files and make old floppy system disks from images.  Its got an Asanta ethernet card and I have 7.5.5 installed.  Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## peterr77 (Aug 9, 2012)

If you need the battery fast, Radio Shack carries


----------

